
8chan Explained - zachguo
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/5/3/18527214/8chan-poway-synagogue-shooting-christchurch-john-earnest
======
Millennium
Not much to explain. Many moons ago, SomethingAwful was founded by a bunch of
people that nobody wanted around. Some years later, 4chan was founded by a
bunch of people that even nobody at SomethingAwful wanted around. Some years
after that, 8chan was founded by a bunch of people that even nobody at 4chan
wanted around. It's the dregs of the dregs.

